# Brookdale Farm, Shrewsbury - recommended CL



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi all,

We spent 4 nights at Brookdale Farm CL at Shrewsbury over the Bank Holiday. Really nice site within easy 15/20 minute walk of the centre of Shrewsbury. 

Eryl and Vin have been there 25+ years and have put in Ladies and Gents loos, one free electric shower, even a w/machine, dryer and iron if you need it!

Also provides a "honesty fridge" for cakes and free-range eggs etc.

Electric hook-ups too, and only £11 a night.

They are in the Caravan Club handbook I think, and they appear on MHF here in the database too.

Very nice (and the weather was great as well :lol: )

cheers

john


----------

